# Live in Mississauga and play a strat, looking to find someone to jam with. Anyone?



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Live in Mississauga, play thru a strat, looking to find someone to jam with.*

Hey guys, looking to jam with another guitarist but open to anything. I play blues and rock and experimental but open to learning other styles and very good at picking something up immediately. Influences are Gilmour, Clapton and SRV!

Strat player here, got gear, just looking to jam/start something with someone. 

If any of you would be interested, please let me know and maybe we can work something out.


Cheers!


----------

